

Google has filed a patent on robots that mimic dead celebrities: - plg
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/lovesick-cyborg/2015/04/26/when-robot-personalities-mimic-the-dead/#.VT5FrRfmqlo

======
plg
um... what are we doing, people??? seriously

